# FS:African cichlids



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Africans cichlids - Colors of fish in the pictures have not been altered or enhanced
3x metriaclima hajomaylandi, all male ranging from 2-3.5" $10 each

1x Metriaclima estherae, male 4" $5

1x Metriaclima Metriaclima greshakei (Albino), male 5-6" $15

1x Sciaenochromis Fryeri, male 3-4" $10


I am looking for female Blue Zebras, female red zebras, female ahlis, female red fin borleyi, female ob peacocks, female german red,

Brittany


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

2x Pair Labidochromis Chismulae, 1.5-2" $20 for the pair

4x Idotropheus Sprengerae, male 1.5-2" $7 each


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

2x Synodontis Eupterus, 6-7" $20 each


I also have mystery male peacocks I'd be willing to sell for $10 each, all around 4-5"


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

PM sent.......


----------



## noodles11114 (May 21, 2010)

*Nice fish*

Free bump for a intelligent young lady
Nice pics


----------



## vento_joe (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent........


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump it up, need to make some room in my tanks make me offers for trades(Africans only Please)


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump, I really need to get these bichirs a new home


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

all Pm's replied to


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump for well kept fish. 
Seen her 135 gal mixed tank and every fish is nicely coloured.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump, I would really like these fish to have new homes


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump bump it up


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump it up again please


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Bump, last chance before these fish are gone


----------

